# Turbos?



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey all,

Well, Im looking for a turbo kit intercooled for my spec v     ,
does any one know of any?

I know area 51's got a super in production;

Does anyone know whats going on with Stillen or Nismo or anything?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

No turbo's yet. Nismo has blow up about a dozen QR25's working on soem turbo kits... at least thats the rumor. There is one person making a custom kit, but he has not yet tested it. Other than that your reduced to getting a shop to make you a custom kit. Beware that 245whp is the much published max HP for the Spec V QR25


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Forced Induction Racing 
(985)493-9729 

they have a kit for the SE-R... not tested still in development.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

how devistating =[

well thanx for the info,
i apreaciate it

i guess i could give them a little more time...

after all,
the spec v's havent been in the market that long


haha. i bet theres like 10 turb kits for the 2005 civic...
dam ricers


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

when you say max 245whp is that with stock internals??


----------

